# Way to piss me off.. Wii ad



## lestamore (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_4jITxRcc


Because fat girls are no fun.

and everyone want's a "cheap" girly with no brain.

Whatever! 



This is a bad analogy and a stupid commercial.


----------



## NFA (Dec 26, 2006)

Its not a Wii ad. Its a pretty obvious parody from G4. There is some question about who is the target of the parody as the original "I'm a Mac" spots are notorious for causing people to identify more with the PC played by Daily Show contributer John Hodgeman. But, its not a real ad in any way. What the joke is also isn't clear (making it awful parody).


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

Horrible jokes?
From G4?

I'm shocked.


----------



## Fairia (Dec 26, 2006)

Phew. For a mintue I thought I was gonna have to botcott Wii and not buy their system or anything Nintendo related. But it should've also been the other way around as the Wii is said to let you download games from the past from other consoles.:wubu:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 26, 2006)

Now I know why I'm loyal to Sony products


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Now I know why I'm loyal to Sony products


See this?





This is money. Say bye-bye to it.


----------



## Mini (Dec 26, 2006)

I think the message is obvious: If you're a twatter who's easily fooled by flashy gimmicks, by all means, buy a Wii.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 26, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> See this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, dude. I don't plan on buying the new system until after the summer. Even if the price doesn't go down, at least the new systems will have the kinks worked out.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey, if EVERY game for the Wii descends into motion-controlled silliness, then the Wii will fail and all you PS3/360 owners can laugh.

Let's get some more games rolling on both systems before we mock.


UncannyBruceman said:


> No no, dude. I don't plan on buying the new system until after the summer. Even if the price doesn't go down, at least the new systems will have the kinks worked out.


Same reason I don't have a Wii (and therefore don't have a controller lodged in the side of my TV ).


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 26, 2006)

PS, parody or not, smear campaign marketing has always gone hand in hand with inferior products, services, politicians, etc.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 26, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Let's get some more games rolling on both systems before we mock.
> 
> Same reason I don't have a Wii (and therefore don't have a controller lodged in the side of my TV ).



My advice is to play someone else's before buying your own. My sister has a Wii. The sports game is fun but I felt that the game didn't respond well to my motions with the controller. It's a great concept, but I don't think technology is at the point where a motion-controller can surpass or even measure up to the handheld. Knocking my brother out in the first round of a boxing match was fun, though...

And a better game library is the OTHER reason why I'm holding off on buying a new system. I'll be enjoying the PS2 games that have gone down in price now that the new system is out.


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 26, 2006)

That might be the dumbest thing I've ever seen.

Regardless... I'm enjoying my PS1 that I recently got out of mothballs. It's been fun to get back into all the "old" games. What I really miss is the original Sonic the Hedgehog for SEGA Genesis. The internet flash remakes of it are just inferior. They don't even get the music right. My Genesis system died years and years ago... so sad.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> That might be the dumbest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Regardless... I'm enjoying my PS1 that I recently got out of mothballs. It's been fun to get back into all the "old" games. What I really miss is the original Sonic the Hedgehog for SEGA Genesis. The internet flash remakes of it are just inferior. They don't even get the music right. My Genesis system died years and years ago... so sad.



You'll be able to download and play those older games on the Wii in the near future.

/just sayin'


----------



## JustPlainJim (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm more shocked that someone thought this was a real commercial. Okay, has anyone... ANYONE seen an official ad where Nintendo bashes Sony or Microsoft? 

Looks like yet another bad skit from G4... *sigh* I miss Tech TV... And an X-Play that was watchable...


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'm enjoying my PS1 that I recently got out of mothballs.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15484873/ try using it as a CD player.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 26, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> PS, parody or not, smear campaign marketing has always gone hand in hand with inferior products, services, politicians, etc.



Smear Campaign? 

Like many have already said, Nintendo didn't even do it. Now Sony was actually responsible for that PSP "fan" blog that recently embarrassed them. Not to mention their questionable graffiti advertising and rightfully criticized "White is coming" PSP billboards in Netherlands.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 27, 2006)

More reasons for me to: 

1. Want a PS3 over a Wii, once the price comes down, of course, and
2.  Hate Attack of the Show. It used to be cool. Really. It did.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 27, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> More reasons for me to:
> 
> 1. Want a PS3 over a Wii,



Because of a parody Nintendo had nothing to do with? Not a good reason to get a PS3 in my opinion. My advice, get one because you like the games.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 27, 2006)

Now here is a real ad Sony released in the Netherlands. Is it racist? Some say it is. Sony says it isn't even though they did eventually pull the ad and wisely decide not use it in the US. 

An angry looking white woman clenching a submissive looking black woman by the jaw with the slogan "White is coming," I can certainly see how that could be seen as racist. Racist overtones or not. Clearly a bad idea and definite lack of judgement on Sony's part to say the least.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Now here is a real ad Sony released in the Netherlands. Is it racist? Some say it is. Sony says it isn't even though they did eventually pull the ad and wisely decide not use it in the US.
> 
> An angry looking white woman clenching a submissive looking black woman by the jaw with the slogan "White is coming," I can certainly see how that could be seen as racist. Racist overtones or not. Clearly a bad idea and definite lack of judgement on Sony's part to say the least.



That is quite possibly the worst concieved advert of all time I am going of to parody!!! also I own a 360, WII just looks uber gimmicky with about as much lastability as those quack shot games on the mega drive with the light gun! It'll just collect dust waiting for parties that the poeple who bought it will never have


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 27, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> also I own a 360, WII just looks uber gimmicky with about as much lastability as those quack shot games on the mega drive with the light gun!



I have the XBOX 360 (Yes, Gears of War does kick ass) as well as the Nintendo Wii. In my opinion, I can honestly say the control is not just a gimmick. When implemented well it does add to the game and for the most part the gaming media criticized (but still high selling) Red Steel does control really well and is closer to PC FPS style aiming.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Red Steel does control really well and is closer to PC FPS style aiming.


I thought the Wii was kinda cool from day one, but seeing that sold me.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Dec 27, 2006)

The Sony ad _is_ racist. I'm not saying they meant it to be racist. I'm pretty sure they were just stupid enough not to think about it, but it is. And Sony was so stupid for putting it up.

And the Wii, well, I like it. But then the Wii caters to a different audience than the PS3 or XBOX 360, and this must be understood. The Wii, to an even greater extent than the Gamecube, is not marketed at serious gamers, rather at people who occasionally want to have a good time alone or preferrably with some friends. It _is_ gimmicky, but it's meant to be. It's meant to be intuitive, interesting and quickly fun for all the family. And cheap, let's not forget cheap. I'm probably not going to buy any gaming system, but if I did, it'd be a Wii, but that's because I'm slightly interested (at best) in videogames. If I wanted to spend hours with complicated games with developed storylines and beautiful high-quality graphics I'd buy an XBOX 360. Because seriously, it's really cool.

And there's no way I'm emptying my bank account just because someone decided that their console would be better with a bleeding edge new disc-reading system that inflates the price by like 300$ at the least. I *don't want* no Blu-ray.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, this was a parody from G4 that Nintendo had absolutely nothing to do with. Don't blame the lovable Mario folk for making this a size war. 

That being said, Sony's ads have been worse. The "white is coming" ad is a very disgusting advert, but the PS3 one with the animatronic baby makes me want the PS3 (and Sony at large) to crash and burn horribly.

Besides, the Wii won my buy when it was announced that Solid Snake was in Smash Brothers Brawl. Too bad I'll buy a PS3 just for MGS4 if it's not ported to the 360...


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 28, 2006)

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> Yes, this was a parody from G4 that Nintendo had absolutely nothing to do with. Don't blame the lovable Mario folk for making this a size war.
> 
> That being said, Sony's ads have been worse. The "white is coming" ad is a very disgusting advert, but the PS3 one with the animatronic baby makes me want the PS3 (and Sony at large) to crash and burn horribly.
> 
> Besides, the Wii won my buy when it was announced that Solid Snake was in Smash Brothers Brawl. Too bad I'll buy a PS3 just for MGS4 if it's not ported to the 360...


i know i havent been on dimensions in a while. i got a little addicted to fullfiggas.com any ways just so you guys know x360 is better than ps3 graphically. the ps3s vid card is not much better than a 7800 nvida card.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 28, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> any ways just so you guys know x360 is better than ps3 graphically.



The PS3 has a lot of theoretical raw horse power. But its inefficient architecture severely bottlenecks any advantages it may have had over the 360. Blu-Ray is also a poor medium for game storage in my opinion. Because it was developed as storage medium for HD video, it of course holds more data which again is of use for HD movies, but its beastly slow load times is a big detriment for games. 

Some games do allow an optional install to the PS3s hard drive to lessen the lengthy load times. Ridge Racers install for example takes up about 5 gigs of space and roughly 10 minutes to install. 

Also, last years Ridge Racer 6 for the XBOX 360 actually does look better.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 28, 2006)

The PS3 will be a waste of money. Made stupidly expensive my a Blue Ray player, when the format wars have not been ended, you could end up with something completely usueless.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 28, 2006)

On the other hand, HD-DVD has recently been cracked, so we might see a format winner soon.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The PS3 has a lot of theoretical raw horse power. But its inefficient architecture severely bottlenecks any advantages it may have had over the 360. Blu-Ray is also a poor medium for game storage in my opinion. Because it was developed as storage medium for HD video, it of course holds more data which again is of use for HD movies, but its beastly slow load times is a big detriment for games.
> 
> Some games do allow an optional install to the PS3s hard drive to lessen the lengthy load times. Ridge Racers install for example takes up about 5 gigs of space and roughly 10 minutes to install.
> 
> Also, last years Ridge Racer 6 for the XBOX 360 actually does look better.


yeah. its processor is better but its also worse at the same time because its a bitch to program for it. any ways heading back to fullfiggas.com to see if i got tagged. laterz.


----------



## wi-steve (Dec 28, 2006)

I love my Nintendo (the original one)... Contra was fun. Colecovision was pretty cool too. 

Ok, seriously.... regarding Sony and new formats.... anyone else here have a Sony SACD (SuperAudio CD) player? Sounds like nothing you've ever heard - amazing 6 channel sound at a higher bitrate than regular CDs. Good luck finding anything other than the free demo CD to play on it though.

Steve


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, Dark Side Of The Moon was released as a hybrid SACD, but the surround mix isn't great.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 28, 2006)

Uncany Bruceman is correct.Inferior products always try and sell by what they are but are usually garbage compared to the real thing.I don't really play video games but it is a very disturbing ad,whomever made it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 28, 2006)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Uncany Bruceman is correct.Inferior products always try and sell by what they are but are usually garbage compared to the real thing.



Apparentely you missed the several times that it was pointed out Nintendo had nothing to that parody. But, like I pointed out earlier, Sony on the otherhand is very much resposible for the racist ad they used in the Netherlands. 

BTW: The Nintendo Wii is also far from garbage.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 28, 2006)

Psh wait till those holographic disks come through technology is moving so fast now as to render itself obsolite within days of release. Whilst the graphics may be better on the PS3, or XBOX 360 The variety of games is going to diminish vastly because of the increased cost and subsequent financial liability placed on video gaming ventures.
What this means to someone like me whose two faviourite types of video games are Survival Horror and Dirt track racing games is the independent houses that produced games like The Thing, World of Outlaws Sprintcars and Obscure will be priced out of the market limiting me to Resident Evil and Silent Hill, fine but The Thing and Obscure and independent games in general are filled with such loveable nuances and art sylings that I feel continued generations of consoles and the subsequent hike in production costs are going to kill any kind of originality out of the gaming industry. That is my own personal gaming apocalpypse vision.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 28, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Psh wait till those holographic disks come through technology is moving so fast now as to render itself obsolite within days of release. Whilst the graphics may be better on the PS3, or XBOX 360 The variety of games is going to diminish vastly because of the increased cost and subsequent financial liability placed on video gaming ventures.
> What this means to someone like me whose two faviourite types of video games are Survival Horror and Dirt track racing games is the independent houses that produced games like The Thing, World of Outlaws Sprintcars and Obscure will be priced out of the market limiting me to Resident Evil and Silent Hill, fine but The Thing and Obscure and independent games in general are filled with such loveable nuances and art sylings that I feel continued generations of consoles and the subsequent hike in production costs are going to kill any kind of originality out of the gaming industry. That is my own personal gaming apocalpypse vision.


no the real gaming apocalpypse will be if peeps start doing laws like germans are trying to do on video games. http://gamepolitics.com/2006/12/26/la-times-looks-at-hardline-german-game-proposals/


----------



## JustPlainJim (Dec 28, 2006)

wi-steve said:


> I love my Nintendo (the original one)... Contra was fun. Colecovision was pretty cool too.
> 
> Ok, seriously.... regarding Sony and new formats.... anyone else here have a Sony SACD (SuperAudio CD) player? Sounds like nothing you've ever heard - amazing 6 channel sound at a higher bitrate than regular CDs. Good luck finding anything other than the free demo CD to play on it though.
> 
> Steve



Contra. Gods, I loved that game.

My boss and I had a discussion about Sony and the little format wars, and they always seem to make the losers. SuperAudio CDs, minidisks, betamax, memory sticks... the list goes on.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 28, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> My boss and I had a discussion about Sony and the little format wars, and they always seem to make the losers. SuperAudio CDs, minidisks, betamax, memory sticks... the list goes on.



Don't forget UMD. My feeling on the Blu-Ray vs HD-DVD format war is Blu-Ray is going to go the way of UMD and end up being a Sony only format used only for the PS3.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 28, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Contra. Gods, I loved that game.


Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, A, B, Start.

or something like that...


----------



## JustPlainJim (Dec 29, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, A, B, Start.
> 
> or something like that...



Close. B, A.

And I believe it was Gradius for the SNES... if you entered that code, instant death. But if you entered L and R in place of left and right, you got 29 lives.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 29, 2006)

*shrug* I only used the TMNT III variant on that code, for the debug menu.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Don't forget UMD. My feeling on the Blu-Ray vs HD-DVD format war is Blu-Ray is going to go the way of UMD and end up being a Sony only format used only for the PS3.



I would have liked the UMD if there were a way one could write ones own UMD discs. Yes, it can play movies and music, but where's the fun of trying to shrink everything down to a crappy little memory stick? Yay! I can listen to a whole five mp3s! Nah, I won't get on Sony's case about the UMD, considering it's about like Nintendo's Gamecube discs.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 29, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Close. B, A.
> 
> And I believe it was Gradius for the SNES... if you entered that code, instant death. But if you entered L and R in place of left and right, you got 29 lives.


yeah i remember that. i put in that code my ship went super nova. and boom.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 29, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Nah, I won't get on Sony's case about the UMD, considering it's about like Nintendo's Gamecube discs.



At least Nintendo didnt try and make you re-buy movies you already owned on DVD for more money to play on the Gamecubes mini disc format. The GC discs were always game only. 

The UMD movies were twice as much as DVDs, had no bonus features and the picture quality was super compressed. Another UMD annoyance, the PSPs miniscule battery life. I bought one UMD movie for the PSP. It ran out of power, on a full charge, before Hellboy was even over.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> At least Nintendo didnt try and make you re-buy movies you already owned on DVD for more money to play on the Gamecubes mini disc format. The GC discs were always game only.
> 
> The UMD movies were twice as much as DVDs, had no bonus features and the picture quality was super compressed. Another UMD annoyance, the PSPs miniscule battery life. I bought one UMD movie for the PSP. It ran out of power, on a full charge, before Hellboy was even over.



Okay. I had that in mind when I posted... But was hoping you'd bring those up. Why? Because I'm odd like that.
Yeah, teh GC discs were like the NES Cartidges or even PS2 discs. Games only. 

Yeah, I'd heard that the PSP movies kinda blew (and that the framerate for the Kill Bill movies were total s***)... Glad I never bought and UMD movies. Hell, I rarely even play the PSP games anymore. >_>;


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 29, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> no the real gaming apocalpypse will be if peeps start doing laws like germans are trying to do on video games. http://gamepolitics.com/2006/12/26/la-times-looks-at-hardline-german-game-proposals/



Fuck me does anyone hear a zieg heil, man this pisses me off, you got a yob culture problem? invest more in fucking schooling and child benefit and take your moralistic hands of the fucking entertainments industry I like Violent video games death metal and movies like Battle Royale I am also A recycling assistant, animal lover and former fairtrade agent video games dont make kids go bad bad societies do!


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 30, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Well, Dark Side Of The Moon was released as a hybrid SACD, but the surround mix isn't great.



Record labels shouldn't be remastering classic albums in such a way anyhow. It's as if they are trying to re-write history, particularly when I head someone give the excuse of, "well, if we'd had the technology at the time, this is how we would have recorded it." The point is that the technology of 2006 wasn't around in 1973 and if I put on _DSotM_, I want to hear the album that was recorded in 1973 and not some ridiculously shiny re-imagined version of it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 30, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Record labels shouldn't be remastering classic albums in such a way anyhow. It's as if they are trying to re-write history, particularly when I head someone give the excuse of, "well, if we'd had the technology at the time, this is how we would have recorded it." The point is that the technology of 2006 wasn't around in 1973 and if I put on _DSotM_, I want to hear the album that was recorded in 1973 and not some ridiculously shiny re-imagined version of it.


Should I mention that a quadraphonic mix of DSOTM was made waaaay back about 1973?
Know what quadraphonic is? 5.1 without a center and/or subwoofer. Granted, the SACD mix didn't match the quad mix exactly (and Alan Parsons should have done it!), but yeah.
Besides, it's not re-writing history if the original versions still exist out there. There's vinyl, there's the 9 different American CD pressings, the 5 different UK CD pressings...

Some of the same arguments are going around about the new Beatles release, Love. Fact of the matter is, the Beatles tapes sound pretty damn good - no hiss or anything, as heard on Love. So when the remasters come out, if they did what they did on Love (went back to the master tapes), then the Beatles releases will sound like the albums recorded between 1963 and 1970, but better.

Not everything modern sounds "ridiculously shiny", just because it's modern. In the case of the Beatles, the shininess has survived on the original tapes for about 45 years now.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 26, 2022)

Maybe it's the Mandela Effect. But I swore the plot was two corporate Japanese dudes driving all the way to America and breaking in random homes. Usually family homes. Telling the people they would like to play the console with them. "Wii would like to play." The men end up forcing the people to play the Wii while held hostage. Kodo (Inside the Sun Remix) is playing in the background and the cries of the victims is heard as well.

Lost media moment. I swear this isn't a creepypasta.


----------



## agouderia (Dec 26, 2022)

Being an Ancient Historian's offspring myself, I generally have a lot of sympathy for rummaging around in old archives and doing excavation work of all kinds.

Nevertheless, in a internet - remember, the really fast-paced medium of our times - forum that focusses mainly of current issues 9 out of 10 necro-posts going back over 5 years are pointless.

Like in this case - this ad is for a product that is no longer on the market.

Dims has been tolerant of necro-posting and leaves the option for members - not least because so far almost all posters have made only extremely limited and sensible use of it.
It's one of these cases of you shouldn't do everything you can do.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 26, 2022)

agouderia said:


> Being an Ancient Historian's offspring myself, I generally have a lot of sympathy for rummaging around in old archives and doing excavation work of all kinds.
> 
> Nevertheless, in a internet - remember, the really fast-paced medium of our times - forum that focusses mainly of current issues 9 out of 10 necro-posts going back over 5 years are pointless.
> 
> ...


Actually me and my siblings still play the Wii. We played Wii Sports, Smash Bros, and Mario Kart during Thanksgiving.

I don't see any harm of me bumping old threads. Especially if most of my comments are positive. But yeah there can be a line drawn if certain discussions are considered dead horses.

But here I'm just kidding around in Gen-Z humor style and being nostalgic about the 2000's. If there are older folks posting classic music videos. Then there can be young folks like me talking about old video game commercials.

Besides it's nice seeing what the conversations were like when I was in kindergarten.


----------



## Joker (Dec 26, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Actually me and my siblings still play the Wii. We played Wii Sports, Smash Bros, and Mario Kart during Thanksgiving.
> 
> I don't see any harm of me bumping old threads. Especially if most of my comments are positive. But yeah there can be a line drawn if certain discussions are considered dead horses.
> 
> ...


As though this came out of the past, just recently a lady wanted to donate a Wii to where I work but we only accept Clothing and hygiene products. She got quite indignant so to shut her up I just took it home. It was still all unwrapped and tied down in the box and was never opened or used. Well now I guess I have a brand new Wii.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 26, 2022)

Joker said:


> As though this came out of the past, just recently a lady wanted to donate a Wii to where I work but we only accept Clothing and hygiene products. She got quite indignant so to shut her up I just took it home. It was still all unwrapped and tied down in the box and was never opened or used. Well now I guess I have a brand new Wii.


Haha nice! Wiis in good condition is a unicorn in the aftermarket. Luckily ours still looks pristine from 13 years ago. Though at one point we stopped playing it for a while until recently. Probably because we didn't have a big game selection and moved on with our lives.


----------



## Joker (Dec 26, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Haha nice! Wiis in good condition is a unicorn in the aftermarket. Luckily ours still looks pristine from 13 years ago. Though at one point we stopped playing it for a while until recently. Probably because we didn't have a big game selection and moved on with our lives.


I never go to game stop but stopped in on a whim to just look and they had plenty of games for it. I still think I will let it sit in the box.


----------



## SSBBW Oni (Dec 28, 2022)

yeah, that is really tasteless 
Why is it always the 'fat girl' as the joke? its tiresome and annoying


----------



## Am Jim (Dec 29, 2022)

agouderia said:


> Being an Ancient Historian's offspring myself, I generally have a lot of sympathy for rummaging around in old archives and doing excavation work of all kinds.
> 
> Nevertheless, in a internet - remember, the really fast-paced medium of our times - forum that focusses mainly of current issues 9 out of 10 necro-posts going back over 5 years are pointless.
> 
> ...


Personally I don’t see anything wrong with bringing up old posts. Often times they are a window of how things use to be and seeing that is in my opinion is a good thing. It’s also interesting to see names of people who posted in the past.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 29, 2022)

@Am Jim Thank you for the defense.

Welp, I can't view the ad or supposedly a parody. The video is blocked in my country. 

The premise doesn't sound pleasing anyways. I'm sticking to this commercial.


----------



## agouderia (Dec 30, 2022)

Am Jim said:


> Personally I don’t see anything wrong with bringing up old posts. Often times they are a window of how things use to be and seeing that is in my opinion is a good thing. It’s also interesting to see names of people who posted in the past.



In theory you're right and having a historic background myself, I actually enjoy rummaging through the Dims Archives every once in a while.

The one thread chosen here is indeed a harmless one - sharing memories of a childhood game.
Nevertheless it shows one of the most frequent problems with necro-posting -the current discussion is about a video the posters can't even see because it was taken down. 
This applies to probably the majority of old threads including pictures and videos that the links no longer work after a certain amount of time - making it a legitimate question of how meaningful it is to discuss something you can't see.

Then there are the responses to posters that have passed away - which old-timers often find hurtful or troubling and alert us as mod team to as much. Or members who left Dims a long time ago and suddenly get alerts that they have received responses - and frequently react negatively because they might have left this chapter of their life behind them.

And of course the many cases where a host of things - legislation, social mores, economic structures, technology - has changed so much over time that continuing a discussion where it was as some point in the past is far off current reality. 

If a topic of a very old thread still is valid - please start a new thread and if you find the old one interesting, post a link in your initial post so the historians among us can have a look if they like.


----------

